# Black Bentley corrected and coated.



## Alasar

Hello all!

Black solid car.  This paint not easy for perfect finish without any halos or other polish marks. ) :buffer: 

First at all the car was washed with 2 bucket method, labels and grill was cleaned with brushes.













Paint condition before:




watermarks





some deep scratches






gloss of polished and just coated car:


condition after all work:



















outside pics

















Car was polished with koch-chemie polish compounds and finished with rupes bigfoot and sonax pf and koch ag pastes.
And coated with Everglass Procoat and Topcoat.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## chongo

Nice detail mate, car looks amazing. Sonax PF is a lovely finishing polish and works great on black solid paint.


----------



## Priyaka

Beautiful work. Love the gloss and shine.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Those are huge cars a colleague has one, his wheels are looking worse for wear. What a nice job you have done even outside the result is stunning, a wonderful outcome thanks for sharing.

John Tht.


----------



## Alasar

Thanks guys!


----------



## salow3

Stunning finish, half of those mulliners have ended up on golfs!


----------



## tonyy

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac

Great job and finish mate


----------



## Alasar

Thanks guys.


----------



## ah234

That finish is amazing


----------



## camerashy

Amazing turnaround, a great finish to a lovely car.


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks great


----------



## Alasar

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great


Thanks.


----------



## H-M3

what pads and polish combo did you use buddy? Great work though!!:thumb:


----------



## Alasar

H-M3 said:


> what pads and polish combo did you use buddy? Great work though!!:thumb:


Hi. Thanks. Pads - sonax white. Green. Yellow. All Great cheap pads. ) Polish - mirka a12 (medium cut compound) and sonax perfect finish as a finish. Machines - flex 142(rotor) and bigfoot 15mm.


----------



## brumax

Great job...


----------



## ARTB1400

Excellent car....excellent job done


----------



## RicardoB

Nice work. Love the reflection shots. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

My but that's a lorra work, excellent!


----------



## muchoado

great work


----------



## diesel x

Great work and photography!


----------



## DCC2017

Superb work on a gorgeous car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egn805

great work


----------



## Robbles

looks great. - good work.


----------



## Alasar

Thank you all.


----------



## R_macus

Alasar said:


> Thank you all.


Thread revival.


----------



## macca666

R_macus said:


> Thread revival.


It's their own thread at least


----------



## Alasar

yep )


----------

